# New guy on the block looking for suggestions



## schlot (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi everyone. New to the site and I'm hoping to get some suggestions from people who know a whole lot more than I do.

To start I'm looking into expanding my horizons a touch. My musical tastes have always migrated towards punk rock and it's variations.

The Clash, Cure, Rancid, Pogues, Green Day and Social Distortion are some of my favorites. 

At the same time I love listening to classical guitar (Spanish) artists like Andre Segovia and Paco DeLuca


Recently I have started to learn about the different periods or genres of classical music.


Of what I have listened to beyond classic guitar, Handel's Water Music stands out as some thing I really enjoyed.

Armed with this information could you give me your suggestions of what I might put on my play list?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no idea what pieces or composers to suggest to you, but I will suggest that you set aside some time to LISTEN and do nothing else on the BEST stereo you can find. 

Classical music (IMHO) is all about the SOUND and listening CLOSELY pays great dividends!

Kudos to you for giving it a sustained try.

- Bill


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

schlot said:


> Armed with this information could you give me your suggestions of what I might put on my play list?
> 
> 
> 
> > No - not at all! But I can suggest you (a) go wide at first by listening to classical samplers, and (b) note what you like and do some of your own research about what is similar - tis way you can find your way into music you enjoy while also getting a feel for the scope of the music out there


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Perhaps explore Handel a bit, or other Baroque composers?

I recommend Bach's Orchestra Suites. His third has the iconic "Air on the G string" you might have heard somewhere in pop culture


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

You may also like some 20th Century Music. Bartok and Ligetti might click with you.


----------



## schlot (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. Will give it shot.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

*Starting out*

Some will refuse to make recommendations, not wanting to limit your listening experience. There are good reasons for this, since one's listening can easily become prejudiced. But I'm not one of those.

Since you mentioned Händel's Water Music as something you liked already, you might find Bach's Brandenburg Concerti to your liking as well. I'd also recommend Händel's Concerti grossi, Op. 6. There are 12 of them, and I find them all exceedingly beautiful.

But there are plenty of compositions from the Renaissance to the present, all of which will give you a wide variety of music. Check it all out to see what you find enjoyable. By seeing what others are listening to on this forum, you'll find plenty of suggestions. Just dig in, and don't be discouraged if something doesn't quite click for you right away. It may later once you've heard a greater variety of works.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I can only second what everyone's said - try samplers; try bits & bobs from different eras - look at Current Listening.

When I started on TC two years ago, I knew very little even about big names. I started this thread about the 'obvious' pieces, and the less obvious, and it garnered some helpful posts from kind TC members. I did listen to the pieces that people suggested and it helped quite a lot in giving me a mind map of classical music; so I'm hoping it may help you too. 
http://www.talkclassical.com/27160-we-all-know-one.html?highlight=

My own favourite is the French Baroque, and here's an atypical but exciting sample, Rebel's Chaos & the Elements. 





Given your OP, you might also like Boccherini's music for Spanish guitar:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

schlot said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Armed with this information could you give me your suggestions of what I might put on my play list?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Paco de Lucía was not really a classical guitarrist, he came from flamenco, and later in his life he succesfully crossed over to other genres, but mostly to jazz. He was a great guitarrist, nevertheless, of course. 

About Spanish classical music for guitar, I guess you know already much, as you have been listening to Andrés Segovia's recordings. Just as a suggestion, I don't know if you are familiar with this piece from Antón García Abril (that, incidentally, was also one of my teachers, too many years ago, at Madrid's Conservatory):






The best advice, in my view, is the one stated above by other members. Just be curious and explore!. There are many threads here in TC that can help you, too.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

you would enjoy music by Vivaldi


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Also, it's worth noting that classical music isn't just dead people! There's also new classical that bears an influence from rock.

A couple of examples:
Bang on a Can All-Stars, "Big Beautiful Dark and Scary"
https://cantaloupemusic.bandcamp.com/album/big-beautiful-dark-and-scary

Alarm Will Sound, "a/rhythmia"
http://www.nonesuch.com/albums/arhythmia


----------



## schlot (Mar 30, 2015)

Great info thanks. Is there a genre or composer that lends itself or is written for classical guitarists to play?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I reckon if someone is looking for a specific instrument, forget about composers and look at what the pre-eminent players of today are playing. These guys have spent the time and know what's worth playing on their instrument. No idea who these players are for guitar tho!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

schlot said:


> Great info thanks. Is there a genre or composer that lends itself or is written for classical guitarists to play?


I'd recommend finding guitarists and then following where they lead. A great person to start with is Julian Bream, since he's an incomparable talent (imo) and has a wide repertoire. Youtube will suggest other popular performers/pieces/composers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

schlot said:


> Hi everyone. New to the site and I'm hoping to get some suggestions from people who know a whole lot more than I do.
> 
> To start I'm looking into expanding my horizons a touch. My musical tastes have always migrated towards punk rock and it's variations.
> 
> ...


If you enjoy Handel's Water Music, try also, the Four Orchestral Suites by J.S. Bach and also Handel's Royal Fireworks Music.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

schlot said:


> Great info thanks. Is there a genre or composer that lends itself or is written for classical guitarists to play?


Listen to some nice Renaissance lute music - Byrd or Dowland - that you might play on guitar?




(Rehouven plays Six Lute Pieces from the Italian renaissance - on the guitar; and this link might interest you too, offering a 'tutor' book - 



 )

James Oswald, an eighteenth century Scottish composer, wrote a series of divertimenti for the 'English Guitar' -


----------

